# D-Link DNS-320 & Twonky Media Server



## twicksisted (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a D-Link DNS-320 NAS arriving tomorrow and would like to install Twonky Media Server to it so that I can stream my movie collection to my Samsung TV.

I've looked at the Townky website and the D-Link forums and cant really find any information on what version I need to download or how to install it to the NAS.

Any ideas?


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 24, 2012)

ok, i have the NAS... very sexy little box for £49.95!!!
I'm actually very happy with it and for once not wishing I had spent more money.

Im still stuck on how to install twonky but I guess ill wait for someone with experience to answer


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 26, 2012)

No answers... shame on you lot 

OK i have figured it out myself.... Twonky Media Server Special  is now installed on my D-Link DNS-320 and runs fine to my Samsung TV over the network.

Happy Dayz


----------



## Pintino (Sep 27, 2012)

Twonky is not another piece of expensive equipment. Twonky offers computer and mobile applications, as well as an enhanced media website. TwonkyManager 3.0 and Twonky 7.0 Special are available free of charge.



it outsourcing


----------



## fpscod (Dec 12, 2012)

twicksisted said:


> No answers... shame on you lot
> 
> OK i have figured it out myself.... Twonky Media Server Special  is now installed on my D-Link DNS-320 and runs fine to my Samsung TV over the network.
> 
> Happy Dayz



Hi, how did you manage to install Twonky on your D-Link DNS-320?

Is there a guide for it?

Thanks


----------

